# I am not made for wageslaving.



## FromEE (Nov 11, 2019)

Guys, I fucking cant. Fuck work, fuck working an average job like this. How are oldcels happy with working normal dead end warehouse/customer service jobs? How the fuck do they deal with it. I started wageslaving at the start of this year and it has solely been the reason for my heavy depression. I would unironically work a more interesting job for less pay than something like this, it's fucking disgusting. If I could choose between getting a satisfying job with good pay or improve my looks by 1 psl point, the choice would be extremely simple for me; I would choose the job. 

I am not made to work 10 hours a day for a job like this. 

What the fuck do I do? I guess I could go back to uni and try a different course and go for something that allows me to get a more creative and interesting job, or maybe I should research stocks/crypto and see how it goes there. Is there anyway to make good money online? I will literally learn any skill guys that will allow me to move up in the world, so please help, I don't want to do this anymore, seriously. 

I have around £28k saved up and there is not a single thing you can do with it. What a fucking joke.


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Nov 11, 2019)

FromEE said:


> I guess I could go back to uni and try a different course and go for something that allows me to get a more creative and interesting job


what did you major in?


FromEE said:


> If I could choose between getting a satisfying job with good pay or improve my looks by 1 psl point, the choice would be extremely simple for me; I would choose the job.


not blackpilled enough


----------



## StuffedFrog (Nov 11, 2019)

FromEE said:


> Guys, I fucking cant. Fuck work, fuck working an average job like this. How are oldcels happy with working normal dead end warehouse/customer service jobs? How the fuck do they deal with it. I started wageslaving at the start of this year and it has solely been the reason for my heavy depression. I would unironically work a more interesting job for less pay than something like this, it's fucking disgusting. If I could choose between getting a satisfying job with good pay or improve my looks by 1 psl point, the choice would be extremely simple for me; I would choose the job.
> 
> I am not made to work 10 hours a day for a job like this.
> 
> ...


just join your countrys intelligence agency show them this site and get a promotion


----------



## FromEE (Nov 11, 2019)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> what did you major in?
> 
> not blackpilled enough


I done criminology for one year and said fuck that shit, I wasn't into it anymore.


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Nov 11, 2019)

yeah you are too smart for drudgery, i am sure you will use your massive brain and figure out a way to make hella cash money, especially if you spend all of your current money going to glorified daycare


----------



## StuffedFrog (Nov 11, 2019)

FromEE said:


> I done criminology for one year and said fuck that shit, I wasn't into it anymore.


switch to ecom join cia or fbi if you cant do homeland


StuffedFrog said:


> switch to ecom join cia or fbi if you cant do homeland


if wanna be lazy sociology


----------



## FromEE (Nov 11, 2019)

StuffedFrog said:


> switch to ecom join cia or fbi if you cant do homeland
> 
> if wanna be lazy sociology


I don't want to go into that field anymore. I wanna do something interesting/fun.


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 11, 2019)

FromEE said:


> Is there anyway to make good money online? I will literally learn any skill guys that will allow me to move up in the world, so please help, I don't want to do this anymore, seriously.
> 
> I have around £28k saved up and there is not a single thing you can do with it. What a fucking joke.


There is website building, crypto, copywriting etc.


----------



## FromEE (Nov 11, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> There is website building, crypto, copywriting etc.


Crypto seems like the most risky one but probably gives good profits too.


----------



## Deleted member 71 (Nov 11, 2019)

FromEE said:


> I done criminology for one year and said fuck that shit, I wasn't into it anymore.


Was it boring?


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 11, 2019)

FromEE said:


> Crypto seems like the most risky one but probably gives good profits too.


Yeah. Its one of my goals to learn more about it. It does seem to me super high-risk high-reward, but that also makes it more accessible than something like stocks.


----------



## FromEE (Nov 11, 2019)

Warmest Black said:


> Was it boring?


It wasn't really boring, I just lost interest of my childhood job being a detective or something like that. 



LordNorwood said:


> Yeah. Its one of my goals to learn more about it. It does seem to me super high-risk high-reward, but that also makes it more accessible than something like stocks.


Yeah I think i'll learn about it too, can't hurt tbh.


----------



## Luke LLL (Nov 11, 2019)

You’d be dumb to not add a psl point lol


----------



## FromEE (Nov 11, 2019)

nelson said:


> You’d be dumb to not add a psl point lol


I'd rather be psl 5 and have a good job than psl 6 and have a shittier job.


----------



## Luke LLL (Nov 11, 2019)

FromEE said:


> I'd rather be psl 5 and have a good job than psl 6 and have a shittier job.


Your ideology is flawed.


----------



## StuffedFrog (Nov 11, 2019)

FromEE said:


> I don't want to go into that field anymore. I wanna do something interesting/fun.


engineering


----------



## FromEE (Nov 11, 2019)

StuffedFrog said:


> engineering


Yeah been thinking of engineering or architecture. I'd have to retake maths though, was a class clown in school.


----------



## Gosick (Nov 11, 2019)

neetcellng>wage cuckery

i would only neetcell for like 1-2 years before roping tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 11, 2019)

ask the chickenboi
@Bengt how he does it


----------



## FromEE (Nov 11, 2019)

Gosick said:


> neetcellng>wage cuckery
> 
> i would only neetcell for like 1-2 years before roping tbh


Trust me, I would love to neetcel, but I live with parents and they said as long as I work they're all cool with me staying with them rent free and pay for nothing. 



SigmaDONkek said:


> ask the chickenboi
> @Bengt how he does it


What does he do


----------



## Gosick (Nov 11, 2019)

FromEE said:


> Trust me, I would love to neetcel, but I live with parents and they said as long as I work they're all cool with me staying with them rent free and pay for nothing.
> 
> 
> What does he do


work for like a year or 2 to save up for neetcelling at an apartment tbh


----------



## FromEE (Nov 11, 2019)

Gosick said:


> work for like a year or 2 to save up for neetcelling at an apartment tbh


Buying an apartment and then doing parttime sounds decent.


----------



## Gosick (Nov 11, 2019)

FromEE said:


> Buying an apartment and then doing parttime sounds decent.


neetcellng gets boring after a while tbh

1-2 years max and then od on heroin.

in that 1-2year period, i would just watch all animes possible then rope.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Nov 11, 2019)

Gosick said:


> neetcellng gets boring after a while tbh
> 
> 1-2 years max and then od on heroin.
> 
> in that 1-2year period, i would just watch all animes possible then rope.


go er


----------



## Gosick (Nov 12, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> go er



reported to the fbi for encouraging mass murder


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Nov 12, 2019)

Gosick said:


> reported to the fbi for encouraging mass murder


read the signature cunt


----------



## Gosick (Nov 12, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> read the signature cunt


i can sense that you got nervous


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Nov 12, 2019)

Gosick said:


> i can sense that you got nervous


yes bro im quaking in fear


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Nov 12, 2019)

Find ambitions outside your 9 to 5


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 12, 2019)

Having your own business?


----------



## Simone Nobili (Nov 12, 2019)

Same thats why I go to uni


----------



## DOggo (Nov 12, 2019)

join the military


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Nov 12, 2019)

Nobody is.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Nov 12, 2019)

Op Is a fag

Op gamble all the money and if you lose , you rope


----------

